# Weird pcalua.exe startup tasks - can I disable these?



## izombie7 (Oct 1, 2005)

I've read pcalau.exe is a process that is used by windows and is good. But for some reason looking at my startup (with ccleaner) I'm noticing two odd processes under the "scheduled tasks" startup category. Here they are:

Task	{715C1C19-2E51-4A43-B0D2-9CF2298C3978}	Microsoft Corporation	C:\Windows\system32\pcalua.exe -a G:\podcasts\avgarkt-setup.exe -d G:\podcasts

Task	{EA844847-32B0-43B7-895A-59C180D6C4F2}	Microsoft Corporation	C:\Windows\system32\pcalua.exe -a C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Samsung_USB_Drivers\2\SSM_Uninstall.exe

A bit odd. For one, the one tied to a program in my podcasts folder. I only download mp3 file podcasts to that folder, and I've scanned the folder with malwarebytes and avast. I've never knowingly downloaded that avgarkt-setup.exe. Also, why would a key windows task be tied to my podcasts folder?

The other one also seems odd, I do have a Samsung tablet, but I'm not sure why I'd need a startup process involving uninstalling it.

What do you make of these, should I disable them? Thanks.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/how-to-spot-suspicious-processes-in-windows-7-957026
has info regarding processes.

RF123


----------



## izombie7 (Oct 1, 2005)

Appreciated, but still wondering about these specific examples, such as a process linking to a seemingly unneeded location. And even if it's not necessarily suspicious, another question is if it's okay to disable these.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.blackviper.com/2009/01/13/windows-7-strange-service-and-process-information/

Check W7's services; you might be able to disable them, there.

RF123


----------

